# which antidepressants don't cause sweating and cures blushing



## toblerone (Feb 27, 2011)

which antidepressants don't cause sweating and cures blushing

i am blushing and sweating in social situations and am considering to start taking antidepressants.

can u help me which one doesnt make you sweat on face and stop blushing ?

THANKS


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

SSRI's are best for this but they tend to cause increased sweating.

The only true solution for that particular problem, both the sweating and the blushing, is a sympathectomy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

How's remeron on sweating decrease/increase? lexapro worked for me but i was waking up in a bucket of sweated every night.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> SSRI's are best for this but they tend to cause increased sweating.
> 
> The only true solution for that particular problem, both the sweating and the blushing, is a sympathectomy.


That is a radical solution. Zoloft is a good SSRI, it worked for me, Lexapro works for others, you gotta find the one who is for you.

In my personal opinion, whoever treats a condition with surgery, when it can be treated with medications, is a ****ing idiot. A sympathectomy will get rid of all things sympathetic, not only sweating and blushing.


----------



## toblerone (Feb 27, 2011)

nono i wont go to surgery, i just want to reduce facial sweating and blushing ...
paxil ?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

reef88 said:


> That is a radical solution. Zoloft is a good SSRI, it worked for me, Lexapro works for others, you gotta find the one who is for you.
> 
> In my personal opinion, whoever treats a condition with surgery, when it can be treated with medications, is a ****ing idiot. A sympathectomy will get rid of all things sympathetic, not only sweating and blushing.


It doesn't go away with any medication. May lessen it yes, go away, no!

If they only severe the nerve responsible for the facial stuff, there are hardly side effects. None at all for me. I'm pissed at myself I didn't do it earlier because as far as social anxiety is concerned, extreme facial flushing has always been my only real problem. Would be stupid to be on a med only for this purpose, not even taking into account it doesn't even really treat it anyway.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> How's remeron on sweating decrease/increase? lexapro worked for me but i was waking up in a bucket of sweated every night.


Remeron is used for hyperhidrosis so it should help for that. It made me flush more though.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> It doesn't go away with any medication. May lessen it yes, go away, no!
> 
> If they only severe the nerve responsible for the facial stuff, there are hardly side effects. None at all for me. I'm pissed at myself I didn't do it earlier because as far as social anxiety is concerned, extreme facial flushing has always been my only real problem. Would be stupid to be on a med only for this purpose, not even taking into account it doesn't even really treat it anyway.


It does go away with medications, like I said, I used to suffer SA and blush all the time, took Zoloft for 6-7 months and now I don't suffer SA or blush. I love that drug.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It didn't go away for me with none of the psy drugs I've been on, including AD's, benzos, antipsychotics,... I had it bad though, not blushing but flushing, entire head + neck + upper back and chest.

The sympathectomy was hands down the best thing I ever did for my social anxiety.

I'm also considering psychosurgery for my depression. I don't want to be on pills and certainly not for the rest of my life. I'd rather have the surgeries and be able to enjoy normal sexual functioning.


----------

